# Ludwig van Beethoven - Call for Submissions



## ddyok (Jan 11, 2020)

The Decadent Review is seeking spectacularly written texts of any length on the subject of Ludwig van Beethoven, commemorating his 250th birthday.

We're looking for:


 Criticism (cultural, literary).
 Reviews (recordings, books, poetry, art).
 Essays (aesthetics, linguistics, meta, history).
 Musical ekphrasis of compositions (poetic, euphonious, discordant).

We value:


 Erudition.
 Cynicism.
 Sarcasm.
 Classicism.
 Brutality.
 Humor.
 Existential despair. 

Guidelines:


 Word (.docx).
 12pt font.
 Single spaced.
 One article per author.

We'll review texts sent via Submittable, here: https://thedecadentreview.submittable.com/submit/157299/ludwig-van-beethoven


----------

